# Melrose or Bryanston?



## dw134121 (Oct 30, 2012)

We are emigrating to SA in the very near future and I would like some advice on areas to live. My partner has seen two properties, one in Melrose and one in Bryanston. Both properties are very nice but which of the two areas is better in terms of security and general safety?

By the way, I am still in the UK and have not been to either area.

Thanks


----------



## Donna2806 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi there, My husband and I moved here December last year, from Australia.
We live in Morningside, which is close to Sandton. We do enjoy the area.

We regularly visit both areas you mention for various reasons, but have never lived in either.
Melrose is a lovely area with great restaurants and shops. It is central to numerous other great suburbs, being Rosebank, Parkhurst and Parktown North.

Bryanston also has some great shopping centre's and areas to dine. I would suggest maybe more families with kids would possibly reside here!?

One thing that is worth considering, if you need to get to a workplace on a daily basis, where is this in relation to where one lives.
Traffic can be chaotic and frustrating. There are always traffic lights not working somewhere!

I cannot say if one suburb is more secure than the other. I think what appears to be paramount is the actual place / complex / house you choose to live in and how secure it actually is. The ultimate secure places seem to be one that is within a complex that has 24/7 security at a gate, surrounded by high fences with electrical wire.
Sounds a bit over the top and claustrophobic I know, but many are still very nice. And it is just the way it is here.

Going outside of the N1 Western bypass (large ring road) will significantly increase travel time if you need to come back in on a regular basis.

But to add amongst all of this incl. concern for safety (esp. In comparison to where we come from) we are enjoying our time here and what it has to offer.
Just need to know where not to go, as I am sure you are well aware of. There are definitely some suburbs you just don't venture into. Like many cities I'd imagine.

Hope this is of some help.
Cheers


----------



## dw134121 (Oct 30, 2012)

Donna2806 said:


> Hi there, My husband and I moved here December last year, from Australia.
> We live in Morningside, which is close to Sandton. We do enjoy the area.
> 
> We regularly visit both areas you mention for various reasons, but have never lived in either.
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your response, I really appreciate it.

Regards
David


----------

